# Dredd - Musik gesucht



## Scoo (15. September 2013)

Im neuen Dredd Film mit Karl Urban gibt es ein Musikstück was mich interessiert.

Es läuft an der stelle als 2 Kerle in einen Raum gehen wo sie ihr Slomo bekommen und es einnehmen.
Dredd kommt mit seinem Rekrut dazu und mischen die ganze Gruppe bis auf einen auf.
Die Musik hört man schon von außen im Flur als die 2 Kerle auf den weg sind.Sie wird dann,als ihnen die Tür aufgemacht wird dann entsprechend lauter.
An etwa 19.50min fängt die Szene an bzw auch die Musik.

Weis jemand wie der Track heist??


----------



## Starfish1 (8. Oktober 2013)

Hallo,

ich bin mal auf die Google-Suche gegangen und habe eine Seite gefunden, wo alle Songs die im Film vorkommen aufgelistet sind. 

http://www.amazon.de/Dredd-Original-Soundtrack-Paul-Leonard-Morgan/dp/B0096HYC5C

Findest bestimmt dein Lied..


Grüße,
Starfish


----------



## Scoo (12. November 2013)

Ist ne gute Idee.Nur . . die hatte ich bevor ich die Frage hier geschrieben hatte.
Hab mir alle angehört und das gesuchte ist nicht dabei.

Daher immer noch auf der suche danach.


----------



## Scoo (12. November 2013)

Habe eben vor kurzem noch mal per Youtube gesucht.

Und habs gefunden.

Vitalic - Poison Lips


----------

